# Gross and Disgusting Food Combo Fads



## Gracie (Feb 29, 2020)

Fried chicken between two glaze donuts. 

Fried chicken with waffles/pancakes.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 29, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Fried chicken between two glaze donuts.
> 
> Fried chicken with waffles/pancakes.


I've heard that fried chicken with waffles is actually pretty good.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 29, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Fried chicken between two glaze donuts.
> ...


Heard peanut butter banana sammiches are good too but that grosses me out too, lol.


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 29, 2020)

Gracie said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


I've tried peanut butter and banana sandwiches.  Not bad, but I didn't fry mine, the way Elvis liked his.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 29, 2020)

Marshmallow and anything....


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 29, 2020)

Gracie said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Peanut butter and banana sandwiches ARE good.  Have you ever tried putting peanut butter on a banana?


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 29, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



Oh, I've never tried it fried.  I don't think that would be as good, but who knows?


----------



## WillowTree (Feb 29, 2020)

I love a frozen banana dipped in chocolate.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 29, 2020)

I don't get ketchup on eggs, or fries dipped in a shake.  I'm also not sure who decided that mixing cake with cheese or carrots was a good idea, but they were wrong.


----------



## MeBelle (Feb 29, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Fried chicken between two glaze donuts.
> 
> Fried chicken with waffles/pancakes.




Definitely sounds unique.

Mama always told me to try something before I opine on it.

I keep trying okra - still don't like it.


----------



## Apparently Lucid (Feb 29, 2020)

I read about peanut butter and pickle sandwiches and tried them.  Sounds weird but they taste good with bread and butter pickles.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 29, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


Man. Back in the seventies I dated this nursa tha........


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 29, 2020)

LIttle Debbie.... anything.
 I use to eat the Peanut Butter bars as a kid, and liked the oatmeal things also. I tried one maybe 10 years ago or so...how did I ever like such a disgusting thing?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 29, 2020)

Ketchup on hot dogs.
WHat is the matter with people?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 29, 2020)

Beyond hours old yeast doughnuts..... 
Yeast doughnuts have a quality life of only a couple hours MAX. Beyond that, they are a sticky, gummy mess.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 29, 2020)

Chicken and waffles... don't knock it until you've tried it. Good eatin'.

If you've never had cashews on your pepperoni pizza, you're missing out there as well...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 29, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Fried chicken between two glaze donuts.
> 
> Fried chicken with waffles/pancakes.



French fries with mayonnaise!


----------



## hjmick (Feb 29, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Fried chicken between two glaze donuts.
> ...




What? Are you Canadian?

I prefer A-1 sauce... or House of Parliament (HP) sauce when I'm at my favorite fish & chips spot...


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 29, 2020)

When I was a young teen I liked whipped cream (the real stuff, not cool whip) for dipping using a potato chip-
I like Miracle Whip and Peter Pan crunchy peanut butter sandwiches even to day


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 29, 2020)

hjmick said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I prefer BBQ sauce with my fries and yes I am from Ontario near Quebec but lived here most of my adult life...


----------



## hjmick (Feb 29, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...




Funny how certain foods or food combinations are associated with certain regions or countries...

BBQ sauce is a good condiment for fries.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 29, 2020)

hjmick said:


> Chicken and waffles... don't knock it until you've tried it. Good eatin'.
> 
> If you've never had cashews on your pepperoni pizza, you're missing out there as well...


I put chopped pecans on my chicken Alfredo pizza


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 29, 2020)

hjmick said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



Mashed potatoes and corn mixed together is another thing I eat and most people look at me like I am nuts...

Especially cream style corn...

I also put poblano, corn, red onion and garlic in my mashed potatoes and serve it while boiling them in chicken stock...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 29, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


No. But I dip apple slices in peanut butter!


----------



## mdk (Feb 29, 2020)

Enchilada soup. Why?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 29, 2020)

hjmick said:


> Chicken and waffles... don't knock it until you've tried it. Good eatin'.
> 
> If you've never had cashews on your pepperoni pizza, you're missing out there as well...


----------



## mdk (Feb 29, 2020)

Chicken and waffles are pretty yummy.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Feb 29, 2020)

I used to live in New Orleans, so I put Tabasco on everything except peach ice cream.


----------



## White 6 (Feb 29, 2020)

Vandalshandle said:


> I used to live in New Orleans, so I put Tabasco on everything except peach ice cream.


Amen.  for over twenty years, I never went to the field without Tobasco.  It vastly improves the worst c-ration or bland MRE. Makes one of those dehydrated pork chops fit for a king.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 29, 2020)

hjmick said:


> Chicken and waffles... don't knock it until you've tried it. Good eatin'.
> 
> If you've never had cashews on your pepperoni pizza, you're missing out there as well...



But I don't like nuts!  I can't imagine that would change if I put some on pizza.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Feb 29, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I do the same thing with green apples...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 29, 2020)

I love how so many people decry ham with pineapple on a pizza when fruit goes with pork loin and pork belly like a mofo!!!


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 29, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I love how so many people decry ham with pineapple on a pizza when fruit goes with pork loin and pork belly like a mofo!!!



Pineapple doesn't belong on pizza, or with pork loin or pork belly.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 29, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I love how so many people decry ham with pineapple on a pizza when fruit goes with pork loin and pork belly like a mofo!!!
> ...



  Hey,it's okay to be lone dissenter.
I ain't judging.


----------



## mdk (Feb 29, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I love how so many people decry ham with pineapple on a pizza when fruit goes with pork loin and pork belly like a mofo!!!
> ...



Visigoth!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 29, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I love how so many people decry ham with pineapple on a pizza when fruit goes with pork loin and pork belly like a mofo!!!
> ...



    It's okay. I wont deny your hate for something that most of the world loves.
   Think of a Chutney with pork. Good stuff!!
Of course where you live has a lot to do with it.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 29, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...




Except for the creamed corn, I see nothing wrong with any of that. Regular corn for me.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 29, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Chicken and waffles... don't knock it until you've tried it. Good eatin'.
> ...




Well... you got me there....


----------



## White 6 (Feb 29, 2020)

hjmick said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


What is the deal with people poring a perfectly good bag of peanuts into a coke and drinking it? Yuk.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 29, 2020)

White 6 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Heard of it, never tried it, so I don't know.

Come south and explain to me boiled peanuts... wth...


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 29, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Chicken and waffles... don't knock it until you've tried it. Good eatin'.
> ...


If it's chicken Alfredo it's not pizza.


----------



## Desperado (Feb 29, 2020)

Dead Fish on Pizza


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 29, 2020)

White 6 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



  It's the salt in the peanuts that makes it good,the ol salty sweet thing.
Back in my day it was an RC cola.

   Actually the same reason pork and fruit go together.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 29, 2020)

hjmick said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



    Know very little about em being from Texas. Had em a few times but wasnt impressed but I could say the same about brikest.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 29, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...




A Texan who doesn't like brisket? I know, as a former Texan, that that is close to blasphemy. It's like the official state dessert.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 29, 2020)

hjmick said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



   You got me all wrong....
I've been unimpressed with a lot of briskets....admittedly a few of them have been my own.
   Just saying I've had more bad brisket than good.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 29, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I hate quite a few things most of the world loves.  I'm a picky eater.


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 29, 2020)

White 6 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



WTF? Who does that?


----------



## White 6 (Feb 29, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


My wife used to.  Somebody else mentioned doing it with RC (Royal Crown) Cola.  I remember seeing guys down here doing that back when I was a kid hauling hay.  Probably a southern thing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 29, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



  I'll try anything once.
If it sucks it sucks.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 29, 2020)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ketchup on hot dogs.
> WHat is the matter with people?


I put ketchup and mustard both on mine normally but lately since I have been dieting, I have been eating them plain when ever I have had one.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Montrovant (Feb 29, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Depends what's in/on it.  If something is covered in mayo, why would I bother?  I know it's going to be gross.  
I'm mostly good with the foods I do like, anyway.  If only my digestive system also liked them all...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 29, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I love how so many people decry ham with pineapple on a pizza when fruit goes with pork loin and pork belly like a mofo!!!



Pork Chops & Applesauce...….I remembered that line from the old Brady Bunch tv show. Finally tried it, and now it's a given. I use the applesauce like a steak sauce. It's great. 

ham with pineapple...….whether it's on a pizza or baked together in the oven is like 'peanut butter & jelly', they just naturally go together. 


Pork lends itself to the sweetness of the fruit. Even the best BBQ sauce for pork is sweet. Beef on the other hand, is better with a tangy sauce, without the sweet. 


Fries?? Ketchup isn't bad, but tartar sauce is much better. Hubs used to like them dipped in a chocolate shake, which was ok I guess. But the weirdest thing I seen him do, was put strawberry jam on a cheese omelette 


Then there's the bacon craze. Personally I prefer hickory smoked for a savory flavor. Not too big on Maple flavored bacon. Though bacon with pancakes, waffles or French toast that has maple syrup...is ok. But now people want bacon cheesecake, bacon ice cream, bacon cookies, etc. etc. etc. NO, just no. 


Two of my favorite sweets are chocolate.....and a fruit or plain cheesecake...….so one time I had to try a chocolate cheesecake...….never EVER again. They are both wonderful on their own, but NOT mixed together.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Feb 29, 2020)

hjmick said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


fried pickles and grits/shrimp are popular in Texas


----------



## White 6 (Mar 1, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Good Lord, and I've always thought so well of Texas.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 1, 2020)

An engineer I worked with used to put ketchup on cottage cheese


----------



## Natural Citizen (Mar 1, 2020)

Yeah, no. Huh uh.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 1, 2020)

Montrovant said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



  Same can be said for a dog turd..


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 1, 2020)

White 6 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



  I love getting a nice mouthful of sunflower seeds,in the shell,and taking a drink of Coke.


----------



## White 6 (Mar 1, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


My wife says I have a hang up about textures in foods.  Bill Cosby once did a funny bit about lumps in cream of wheat, making you gag, and his mother trying to disguise them by putting in raisins, but his throat knew the difference and it was all just a plot to kill little kids off.  Great comedian before he became a perv.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 1, 2020)

White 6 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



  My Wife is the same way.
She hates peas,not for their taste but for the way they pop when you bite into em.
  I always tell Her to think of them as fish eyeballs. For some reason that doesnt help.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 1, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




and you thought it would?????????


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 1, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...



  Of course not. It was just a better way to gross Her out.

She almost threw up when I plucked an eye out of the young pig we were spit roasting and ate it.
    I only did it to convince my Nephew that they were great so he'd eat the other.
    It was all I could do to smile and say it was great!!!! But it was worth it to see my nephew gag and start wretching!!
   But then I got a kick out of sending em Snipe hunting.....


----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 1, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> But then I got a kick out of sending em Snipe hunting.....



We always roasted our snipe on an open phyre after they had soaked a minimum of 10 daze in coal crik water...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 1, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You are one sick individual! And either your wife is too, or she deserves a medal for putting up with ya...…..geeeez


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 1, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > But then I got a kick out of sending em Snipe hunting.....
> ...



   The only thing that makes a snipe hunt unfunny is there actually is a thing,of course most people dont know that so it still works.
   In fact I had my best day shooting while hunting them and they're a MFr to hit!!!
    Got 24 out of a box of 25 shells.



   They actually eat really good.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 1, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



     She gave me shit for sending the Nephews out snipe hunting but she laughed the whole time.....that just makes me more honest.
   She also gave me shit for the eyeball trick....again she laughed after the fact.

       I see it as making memories.


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 1, 2020)

Ladies and gentlemen....Pregnant women have mixed plenty of product together over the eons.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Mar 1, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



I’ve heard you need to add bacon [emoji1641], before frying?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miketx (Mar 1, 2020)

Gracie said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


They are good.


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...




Peanut butter and banana is absolutely delicious!  not fried or anything just on toasted bread....You can add a little honey.....hmmmmmm nice!


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Mar 1, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Mashed potatoes and corn mixed together is another thing I eat and most people look at me like I am nuts...
> 
> Especially cream style corn...


I have a cousin who does the same thing only with her, its peas that get mixed into her mashed potatoes.

I don't remember where my mom got this from, but she has a thing for buttered Cherrios. 

God bless you and my family always!!!

Holly


----------



## OldLady (Mar 12, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


The tricky part of grilling a sandwich with peanut butter is that the peanut butter liquefies and dribbles out of the sandwich.  Not sure how to get around that.  What's left inside is really potent, though.  Rich.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 12, 2020)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Mashed potatoes and corn mixed together is another thing I eat and most people look at me like I am nuts...
> ...


I do the buttered Cheerios thing too.  Doctor it up a little with onion salt and worcestershire.  Better than popcorn.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 12, 2020)

WillowTree said:


> I love a frozen banana dipped in chocolate.


A regular unfrozen banana dipped in fudge sauce is good, too.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 12, 2020)

Gracie said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Carrot sticks are excellent dipped in peanut butter.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Apr 3, 2020)

Kool-Aid Ramen Noodles

Kool-Aid Chicken


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 3, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Fried chicken between two glaze donuts.
> ...


Same here. Oh crap! I need to put that breast up.
Whew..already had..
Too bad my donut shop is shut down. 

Hope they come back, best donuts ever!
Better than Krispy Kreme, and I do not say that lightly.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 3, 2020)

Ketchup an eggs.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 3, 2020)

Dill Pickles and cheddar.

Do not knock until you try!


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 3, 2020)

Wildcard said:


> Kool-Aid Ramen Noodles
> 
> Kool-Aid Chicken


----------



## Shawnee_b (May 1, 2020)

Peanut butter and bologna sammiches mmmm


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 23, 2022)

Cooking chicken in Nyquil.   Gross, dangerous, and stupid.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 24, 2022)

Anchovies and pizza


----------

